# Peterson Plip



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

well seeing that I have a case of the PAD, I've been looking at the Petersons pipes, and I like some of the pipes they have, but has anybody dealt with a plip before?
I understand that the plip hits the roof of your mouth more, soo you get more of the taste of the tobacco, clueless I am heheh
troy


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Never tried one. It looks like a good way to burn the hell out of the roof of my mouth though.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

laloin said:


> well seeing that I have a case of the PAD, I've been looking at the Petersons pipes, and I like some of the pipes they have, but has anybody dealt with a plip before?
> I understand that the plip hits the roof of your mouth more, soo you get more of the taste of the tobacco, clueless I am heheh
> troy


For me, it's not so much "more" taste as it is different taste. The soft palate on the roof of the mouth seems to "taste" tobacco differently.

Simple experiment: Try pointing the lip opening of your current pipe towards the roof of your mouth while smoking. As a clencher, I've learned to do this by relaxing my clench rather than clamping. It's more comfortable and it pushes the smoke around the roof as well as the tongue. By hand, you can point it directly to the roof and see how that works for you. With the Pete, the lip does this for you, but you have less of a choice.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

The P-Lip was patented in 1898 by Peterson as a means to combat tongue bite. I have one and I like it just fine. Most smokers seem pretty indifferent on the matter one way or another.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one, I like it. If you really puff away it will dry out or singe the roof of your mouth just as much as it would your tongue. The pipe it's on is a great smoker.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

laloin said:


> well seeing that I have a case of the PAD, I've been looking at the Petersons pipes, and I like some of the pipes they have, but has anybody dealt with a plip before?
> I understand that the plip hits the roof of your mouth more, soo you get more of the taste of the tobacco, clueless I am heheh
> troy


The p-lip does direct the smoke upwards rather than outwards, but I don't think it makes any difference. It was designed, what 100 years ago?, before they realized what caused tongue bite. It doesn't really do much except make it almost impossible to curl a pipe cleaner through there.

That said, the design is really good for hanging in your teeth (in my opinion) if you're a clencher. I don't really clench my pipes, but the p-lip is comfortable for clenching/puffing.

I've had a Peterson system pipe for years, and it's great. After breaking in it smoked great, and despite the fact I've always treated it like crud it continues to hold up and smoke great. Whether the Peterson system really works or not I can't say, but it is a dry, cool smoker. You can get their system pipes without p-lip stems, by the way. Smokingpipes.com has a bunch.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have several. When I first began buying them, i thought it was a great idea to divert the smoke away from the tip & center of your tongue, but I progressed to the point where I could control my puffing naturally.

Problems I've had with the P-Lip is that the narrow stem & hole actually affects draw so that you may be forced to draw harder, this funnels a pinpoint stream of smoke or steam into some point inside your mouth. Also, the small hole is extremely hard to work a pipe cleaner through.

I will keep smoking the pipes I have, but I will no longer buy new P-Lip stemmed pipes.


----------

